
Bankrupt poop-testing startup uBiome is shutting down - pseudolus
https://www.businessinsider.com/ubiome-bankruptcy-ceases-operations-liquidates-chapter-7-2019-10
======
rvz
> "I have to share some bad news," uBiome said in an email to staff that was
> seen by Business Insider. "We will not be able to continue to operate as
> normal because we won't have the funding."

This news should be enough to discourage future founders and investors from
creating and funding unprofitable companies like this in order to attempt to
exit-scam investors with the stock market.

More like Garbage In Garbage Out.

------
flywithdolp
I have many jokes to say because of this title

but all of them are not too funny

------
Cheyana
It's like Theranos, except with shit.

